# D* won't leave me alone!



## rphillips187 (Oct 14, 2007)

I swear it's harassment...D* called me with a great deal the other night where they are offering up to four rooms INCLUDING an HD DVR receiver for absolutely no charge, plus a 7-inch portable DVD player. Not a bad deal, considering one of my beefs with D* was there insistence on charging new customers for their HD DVRs. Anyways, I told the guy that I'm moving in a few weeks and will call them back once I know what day I can possibly schedule them to come out and install everything. Well, ever since then I have been receiving multiple phone calls a day. I keep telling them that I don't want them calling me anymore and yet I keep receiving calls at the same number.

I'm calling E* once I close on the new house. I can't stand D*'s customer service. On top of harassing me their salespeople have been rude and have flat-out lied to me get me to buy their service.


----------



## rlgold88 (Aug 30, 2006)

rphillips187 said:


> I swear it's harassment...D* called me with a great deal the other night where they are offering up to four rooms INCLUDING an HD DVR receiver for absolutely no charge, plus a 7-inch portable DVD player. Not a bad deal, considering one of my beefs with D* was there insistence on charging new customers for their HD DVRs. Anyways, I told the guy that I'm moving in a few weeks and will call them back once I know what day I can possibly schedule them to come out and install everything. Well, ever since then I have been receiving multiple phone calls a day. I keep telling them that I don't want them calling me anymore and yet I keep receiving calls at the same number.
> 
> I'm calling E* once I close on the new house. I can't stand D*'s customer service. On top of harassing me their salespeople have been rude and have flat-out lied to me get me to buy their service.


Funny, a couple of threads down there are people begging for a deal and call back,


----------



## tealcomp (Sep 7, 2007)

rlgold88 said:


> Funny, a couple of threads down there are people begging for a deal and call back,


I bought a little gadget for about $100 that will put an END to any solicitor getting through 

-Dan


----------



## rphillips187 (Oct 14, 2007)

rlgold88 said:


> Funny, a couple of threads down there are people begging for a deal and call back,


lol interesting...

I don't mind them calling ONCE to let me know they have a deal going on. In fact, I appreciated it.


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

tealcomp said:


> I bought a little gadget for about $100 that will put an END to any solicitor getting through
> 
> -Dan


Actually, it's cheaper than that... it's called Caller ID. I just don't answer the phone to any number I don't recognize...


----------



## rphillips187 (Oct 14, 2007)

Ray_Clum said:


> Actually, it's cheaper than that... it's called Caller ID. I just don't answer the phone to any number I don't recognize...


Easier said than done for some of us. My job pretty much requires me to always answer my cell phone when it rings, even if I don't recognize the number.


----------



## Clato (Aug 30, 2007)

*rphillips187*
hello Phillips[/b] This was done to me for awhile, or i would get the call from Dtv, & "'*no body home, no voice,ect* the way i finally put an END to it was 
1 put the # on call blocker
2, *called & spoke to a supervisor* and let them know, *TAKE ME OFF of your calling list, IF I WANT to order anything new or change my programing, i will call you,*, now i may get 1 or 2 calls a month & once I see on caller ID who its from,(DTV) i pick it up & breathe really heavy into the or say,

*ching chow mains clip joint *or pick it up say hello & ask them to hold on a minute, then 10 seconds later *HANG UP,*


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Clato said:


> *rphillips187*
> once I see on caller ID who its from,(DTV) i pick it up & breathe really heavy into the or say,
> 
> *ching chow mains clip joint *or pick it up say hello & ask them to hold on a minute, then 10 seconds later *HANG UP,*


Or have fun with the call. When they start talking ask, "What are you wearing?" When they ask a question say, "I'm touching myself, are you?" Keep it up, because they are not supposed to hang up on you. You get a few calls and do that to them, they'll stop calling because their own employees will have your number blocked.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

I always just answer "hello", then stay silent when they pick up. Eventually, they think they got a bad line, and hang up.


----------



## Clato (Aug 30, 2007)

just thought of a new one, want to "'*blow their mind"*

when you say hello, & they start talking,

*HELLO?*,,,,,,,Hello is anyone there? *Hello??*


----------



## jwjensen356 (Apr 11, 2006)

How about "Sorry, I'm busy right now. Give me your home telephone number and I'll call you."


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

And after you move into your new place and cancel D*, be prepared for multiple calls a day from retention and a few mailing every week. We used to get calls all the time, tried being nice, that didn't work, I used to argue the lies they told me. Then one day they called at 9:30 in the morning, after just getting to sleep at around 8:30 (and out of work 3 hours earlier) to be back at work at 2 in the afternoon. I flew off the handle, said a lot of F words both directly to the guy personally and about the DirecTV service. I never got a call from them since.


----------



## rphillips187 (Oct 14, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> And after you move into your new place and cancel D*, be prepared for multiple calls a day from retention and a few mailing every week. We used to get calls all the time, tried being nice, that didn't work, I used to argue the lies they told me. Then one day they called at 9:30 in the morning, after just getting to sleep at around 8:30 (and out of work 3 hours earlier) to be back at work at 2 in the afternoon. I flew off the handle, said a lot of F words both directly to the guy personally and about the DirecTV service. I never got a call from them since.


It's unfortunate that it has to get to that point. I don't have D* and probably never will based on their business ethics alone, regardless of how many HD channels they have. Although I'm sure E*'s CSR's aren't perfect either, they haven't lied to me or harassed me.


----------

